

Parcycle: A Particle System with HTML5 canvas - mcantelon
http://www.mrspeaker.net/2009/12/03/particle-system-with-html5-canvas/

======
nym
A little slow, but beautiful. Worth it to see the bubbles in the background on
mrspeaker's site.

